# My take on redfish crack



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

Decided to break out the vice after buying a kayak to actually fish out of. Wanted to make my own variation of the popular redfish crack so I did my best with what I had. Tell me what yall think. It's probably my best to date.







And would yall recommend me drawing stripes on the feathers with a sharpie? Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks fishy. Did you pool test it? Pool testing is good to see how it lands, sinks and moves on a strip. 

That ought to land soft as I don't see any weight. If you test it in a pool or clear water, make sure it rides point up so you don't snag the bottom. 

You have plenty of room to add a weed guard if desired.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

http://www.texassaltwaterfishingmagazine.com/fishing/introducing-redfish-crack/subpage1264.html

Good article on redfish crack with Scott Null's recipe, a variation of the Andy Packmore original.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks more like a grass shrimp fly to me than a crack fly










But who cares! Looks good and I'm sure a red will eat it.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I seem to almost never use or have any success with unweighted flies for reds. It might be extra small lead head patterns, but I'm doomed to chunking hunks of lead or tungsten. I've caught a very few reds on unweighted baitfish flies. 

I tied a couple of bead chain crackish flies today. I just want to know it's possible that it will work for me. I did catch a really nice red once on a store bought deceiver. 

It's funny how people get in grooves with certain tackle or flies. I've never caught a salt water fish on a topwater fly. Others seem to live on top. 

Where I'm going with this is that your variation could rule the fish. You might be one of those that gets to sling unweighted flies and clean up. If that turns out to be true, you will receive nothing but my ire. JK.


----------



## capone (Feb 25, 2013)

karstopo said:


> I seem to almost never use or have any success with unweighted flies for reds. It might be extra small lead head patterns, but I'm doomed to chunking hunks of lead or tungsten. I've caught a very few reds on unweighted baitfish flies.
> 
> I tied a couple of bead chain crackish flies today. I just want to know it's possible that it will work for me. I did catch a really nice red once on a store bought deceiver.
> 
> ...


I hear that, I am the same way with dry flys for rainbow and brown trout. I keep
going back to nymphs every time get a chance to fish in the mountains. Still the few fish I caught on top makes the effort worth the try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

It's almost like a confidence factor, I guess. I've seldom caught a fish on something I didn't believe in. You can work it the right way and everything but in the end, confidence is key as well as putting something out there that resembles what they are eating. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

I kinda like making my own variations of flies. I've always wanted to make a deadhead minnow, but dubbing isn't my strong suit. So instead, I tied in some ep fiber and spread it evenly around the shank twice to make the same round profile. I just need help gluing the eyes on.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## capone (Feb 25, 2013)

redkiller99 said:


> I kinda like making my own variations of flies. I've always wanted to make a deadhead minnow, but dubbing isn't my strong suit. So instead, I tied in some ep fiber and spread it evenly around the shank twice to make the same round profile. I just need help gluing the eyes on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you want practice with dubbing, tie up some sow bugs on size 16 hooks. It will teach you how to make even bodies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squid013 (Jan 8, 2016)

redkiller99 said:


> I kinda like making my own variations of flies. I've always wanted to make a deadhead minnow, but dubbing isn't my strong suit. So instead, I tied in some ep fiber and spread it evenly around the shank twice to make the same round profile. I just need help gluing the eyes on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clear cure goo

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------

